# Taming 2 budgies.



## Lemondeleliah1 (Nov 29, 2020)

*Help*

Hi I have 2 budgies (lemon:clearwing 1: and Delilah:sky blue I have had them for about 6 months and they will eat off my hand and they aren't afraid of me anymore. But they won't come out the cage and I can't take them out the cage. I am able to like take out their toys and clean their cage but otherwise they don't come out. Any advice?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where is the cage and how much activity is usually going on around it, do you have other animals or children in the house?


----------



## Lemondeleliah1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi I have 2 budgies and I bought them in may for my birthday I talk to them and feed them but they don’t see to like me and I don’t know how to take them out the cage because I’m scared they will fly all over the place and hit there heads on the wall. Unfortunately I don’t have a room just for my budgies But it is far away from people and most people don’t come by their except me to play with my budgies. and our home is very open and there wasn’t many rooms for our budgies to be. So I’m not sure if the room is completely safe for them but there are no fans or any thing that I think would harm them. I feel bad for my budgies since they are cooped up in there cage all day but they won’t come out and they won’t let me take them out. Also do you think I can let them out the cage in my bedroom or would it not be safe? Any advice is great thanks!


----------



## Lemondeleliah1 (Nov 29, 2020)

It’s in the back of our house and not that many people go around their and there are 3 children in our house but no other pets


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What do you mean by back of the house, are they in a room of their own? Are their wings clipped? The birds see their cage as their safe zone and may not feel comfortable coming out depending on what is going on around the cage area. Children, especially very young children, may want to try and grab the birds or they can be very noisy and annoying to the birds by poking fingers or objects at them through the cage bars, all things that will scare the birds. That may not be the case with your children but just wanted to mention that as a source of fear to them if applicable. You could try offering a piece of millet outside an open cage door to try and entice them to come out, or get a birdie playground that they can play on outside of the cage. Have you tried just leaving the cage door open for extended periods of time? This should only be done if the birds are in a room of their own and under supervision.


----------



## Lemondeleliah1 (Nov 29, 2020)

They don’t have a room of there own but it is separated from the rest of our house and not many people go by there. But thank you for the advice!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The birds are not going to appreciate being moved from one room to another back and forth but if you can relocate the birds to your room then once they are used to being there you can try opening the door to see if they are interested in coming out. Make sure that you do not have air fresheners, perfumes or scented candles in the room and do not use any aerosols around them as these things can be very toxic to their respiratory systems. You will also need to cover mirrors and windows, to prevent accidents. If there is a bathroom connected to your bedroom make sure the toilet is closed, you don't want a bird to fall in a open toilet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please keep all your questions regarding Taming and Bonding in this one thread.

I've merged your two threads together as we prefer not to have multiple threads from one poster on the same topic.

Thanks!*


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

My little rescue bird was the same. I couldn't get him thru the door on my finger for about 3 months. I put a small perch that had been in his cage outside right by the door, left the door open, and he started coming out on his own within a week to that perch. Since you have two, they may want to make sure they don't leave their buddy behind if you have been trying to bring them out one by one. Now he zooms around the room but always starts and stops from that perch. He only comes out in the evenings when the curtains are closed.


----------

